# AF/X digital lap counters



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I got a pair of them today. They are fairly easy to use. To connect them together there is a cable included. I have not been able to actually set them under my track to see if they work with all types of cars. But I have a AW tjet with the dot magnet in it. It recognized it, & the laps counted down. I had a G plus chassis & it got that one too. I just ran the chassis' passed them with no track over it. 

There is however one BIG problem for me. There is no audible beeps of any kind, that I can tell. This really seems like something that would be a no-brainer for a digital counter. You can go from 1 to 99 laps but, you cannot hear that the race is over. The digital screen does show you what lane finished 1st through 4th. 

I am gonna hook them up soon to see how accurate the counter is. But so far they seem to pick up the car pretty good.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Where did you get them and how much were they?


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

I think they are a good idea for someone not wanting to hook-up a computer system to the track but too bad they didn't go with red LEDs for the numbers.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Do you think they will work with other brands of track with different lane spacing, like Tyco uses ?


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

NTX I got mine from my buddy that owns a hobby shop. But if you google "af/x digital lap counter 21002" there are several places online that selling them. But like always shop around there are a wide range of prices. But the cheapest prices I saw online was 30 bucks each. 

I agree with you wholeheartedly on this the readout is fairly large I guess. But yeah a colored light as contrast would have been a great idea. One that I did not think of either. But I have 2 cheap grill thermometers that have the backlit display & it does make difference. I guess as long as your batteries are strong the black LCD display will be pretty good.

RT3 I am sorry man I do not have any track other than Tomy track. I used to have Tyco but that is gone with the wind. I will try & figure out how to get some measurments you could use or some pics of it with a tape measure next to it.

And run some cars to see what works & what does not work. I might figure out how to post a video off of this tablet & on to here. So you all can see how it works.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

My first reaction to the 30 buck cheapest price was "you gotta be kidding" but I'm guessing the timers have been yanked from sets with the seller asking whatever they think they can get for the latest offering. Will be interesting to see what an actual single packaged item from Racemasters goes out the door for. I'd wager it will be considerably less and that the asking price right now is targeted at a specific market.

Also worth considering is that the new timer no longer uses reed switches, in favour of Hall effect sensors, as posted elsewhere by Steve from Racemasters. If I understand correctly the technology is more expensive to implement but gives more accurate and consistent results across the chassis platforms.

My prediction..... I think this will be a big seller because it fills the needs of more punters than you might think.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## XFA (Jan 18, 2012)

I still like my old vintage ones that time & count.They got it right.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Lap Counter*

It works like / is a reed switch.
Designed for Mega G chassis.
It likes Magnet cars.
It goes under a piece of Tomy Track.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Jisp the counters are sold in race sets and by themselves hence the part #21002. And they are not timers they are lap counters.

So far all of my cars work with the counter. Which includes AW 4 gear w/the dot magnet, AW X-traction cars with & w/o traction magnets. Lifelike cars, Tomy Mega G's and G plus cars.

These were the best solution I could find for the money, for my needs. I have an app on my tablet that does a great job of timing down to the 1,000th. I am going to stop there.

RT3 buddy I hope these pics will help you. The piece that actually goes under the track is 2 inches wide. The cable in the pics is included with each counter.

My 6 y/o daughter, wife & I just had a great time racing together. My daughter has no problem using it, she likes making weird length races the last race we had was a 78 lapper. I dunno what that is all about but she is having a blast with it. And so am I. Her & the Wife are racing now as I type.:wave:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

My mistake. I know they are counters but for whatever reason typed timer. :freak:

So.... the AFX site lists the price as $39.99. I've just seen a hobby store site claiming the retail is $50 but they are selling them for $30........ another just sold on the auction site for under $25. I guess that like the price of slot cars, the price of these will be all over the place and the clever buyer will shop around. Hmmm, I still think they'll sell a heap of 'em.

Not sure how well they'll do in Australia though. The older Aussie unit pictured below is still very easy to obtain here both online and in hobby stores for around $60-70 (usually closer to 70). For us that's only an additional 20-30 bucks to add timing to your track as well as lap counting.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

XFA said:


> I still like my old vintage ones that time & count.They got it right.


That's my track! Those AFX lap counters have been modified with optical sensors.
They're pretty darn cool IMHO.
More info here:
http://www.punkjob.com/Sensor/index.html
and here:
http://www.punkjob.com/OpticalIFs.pdf

By the way, I have a bunch of those old school AFX counters. I was saving 
them to modify them with the optical sensors. I really doubt I'm ever 
going to get around to it. PM me if you're interested in buying a pair.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Well played, nice write up.


Rob


----------

